# Zantrex-3



## stussy (Mar 20, 2005)

Has anyone heard of this stuff before? My wife is planning on using it to burn some fat. Good? bad? sides?

Thanks.


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 20, 2005)

Dont know much about it -- probably similar to xendrine.  I would stick with ephedra since its really the only thing proven to burn fat (and I dont believe its harmful)


----------

